# Pop/Rock Drinking Songs



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Post videos of some songs you like to listen to when drinking in the pop/rock genre. 
Here is one of my favorites. Night Ranger - When You Close Your Eyes


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Song of a band from Serbia that plays irish/celtic music


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Flamme said:


> Song of a band from Serbia that plays irish/celtic music


Awesome. Check out this song.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL. Putting two mind-numbing / dulling things together in one thread. 

Guess you're discarding the age-old sage advice of ""Never mix; never worry." ???

But this is good for one thing, as someone also said about the "What are you drinking?" thread
... at least we'll know who all the drinkers are.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ignoring that last post, here's a classic drinking song.
Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

One of my country's finest artistic achievements:






Actually a savage satire of drinking culture but you're welcome to use it non-ironically. Everyone else does


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Stick to the oldies with a rock twist;


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

dgee said:


> One of my country's finest artistic achievements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Rock On!!!!!_


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It tastes so bitter.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

For drinking alone:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

If Richard Thompson counts:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the all time greats


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Ignoring that last post, here's a classic drinking song.
> Don McLean - American Pie


One of my all time favorites along with Mac Arthur Park.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jimmy Buffet - Margaritaville.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really know any drinking songs but these are great Drinking&party songs.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah they don't have to be songs about drinking. Just songs you love to listen to when drinking.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

How drunk do you want to be? This is a really inebriated alternative from Mike Oldfield & Viv Stanshall; English eccentricity at it's best.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Drinking is the only way I can cope with this kind of music.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Most country songs are about drinking... like this one:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Jim Morrison ain't so great!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Took my a little longer than normal to find the related thread- here.

There's a cut or three in there to remind us that drinking isn't all 'Student-Prince' 'hoi-hoi-hoi' kind of stuff...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

A few years back I was in Niagara on the Lake, Ontario, walking the main strip with my family. Lovely little town. There's a small Irish novelty store where you can purchase caps, wool sweaters, and other such items. The also had a small rack of CDs and I found one with a name similar to "20 Great Irish Drinking Songs". Upon flipping it over I realized there were only 19 tracks on the album. I certainly got a good chuckle from this. Alas, it was before social media and I didn't own a cell phone at the time.


----------

